
Ask HN: Would you do a usability evaluation before user testing? - userium
In theory, would you be willing to pay for an online service, where you could easily order a customised usability research report of your website?<p>You would get a brief expert usability evaluation, based on research based guidelines and international standards.<p>Afterwards you could do usability testing with real users and get more meaningful feedback from them, since you already fixed the obvious problems.
======
